# Single View Cervical Spine X-rays



## aaronenix (Dec 4, 2012)

My issue relates to the changes to CPT Codes 72040 – Radiologic examination, spine, cervical; 3 views or less & 72050 – Radiologic examination, spine, cervical; 4 or 5 views & 72052 – Radiologic examination, spine, cervical; 6 or more views.

No changes were made by the AMA to 72020 - Radiologic examination, spine, single view, specify level

Technically speaking, if a patient were to receive a “Single view cervical spine X-ray”, that a coder could use either 72020 (specifying cervical) OR 72040 since it is 3 views or less. Fortunately, they have the same APC value in 2013 for CMS, but which one is correct?

Any ideas?


----------

